# Sonja Kraus top 10 ....



## evian (11 Juli 2008)

hoi

hat jmd zufällig gestern ein paar caps gemacht bei der einen top10 show wo sonja kraus moderiert hat

hatte da en netten ausschnitt ^^

wäre nett, wenn jmd en paar caps posten könnte( und maybe en vid)

thx


----------

